# Best Boat Seats!



## sheffsboat (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey guys/gals,

I'm looking for the most hardcore boat seat to put on my 14ft jon boat. I'm a big guy and like to have great back support for my fishing trips. I was looking at the Cabela's big man seat and it looks ok. But I want to get some replies from my fellow tinboaters on what is the best most durable seat out there. Also, I need the seat to hold up out on the saltwater. Hope someone can help me out.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## spotco2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wise makes some very comfortable seats.

Check out Great Lakes Skipper and see what they have to offer. Usually they have very good deals on seats.

https://greatlakesskipper.com/category-1/16_26-boat-seating-folding-fishing-seats.html


----------



## sixgun86 (Aug 31, 2012)

Avoid seats that have hinges like those in the picture below. Also if left uncovered or not removed from the boat expect to replace them every other season. Best seat IMO is one that has a solid back, and is removable for storage.


----------



## Bailey Boat (Aug 31, 2012)

You will not find a better seat for any size person than this one....
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Camo-Angler-Big-Man-Seat/700629.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dbig%2Bman%2Bboat%2Bseats%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26x%3D13%26y%3D10&Ntt=big+man+boat+seats&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products

I've had a pair on my little boat since 03 and they have faded but are still going strong...


----------



## jasper60103 (Aug 31, 2012)

I was a big guy too, over 300 lbs. when mounted these a few years ago. I'm sure they're better (and more expensive) seats out there, but these worked great for a hefty fellow...


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 31, 2012)

Bailey Boat said:


> You will not find a better seat for any size person than this one....
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Camo-Angler-Big-Man-Seat/700629.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dbig%2Bman%2Bboat%2Bseats%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26x%3D13%26y%3D10&Ntt=big+man+boat+seats&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products
> 
> I've had a pair on my little boat since 03 and they have faded but are still going strong...


+1


----------



## tnriverluver (Aug 31, 2012)

Not cheap but worth it. Tempress high back seats!!!!!! 20 year bad back sufferer here and just recently bought 4 total after trying one. By far the most comfortable seat of just about any kind I have ever been in. I'm not sure if they make a larger size for big guys but my 350 lb friend likes the ones I have. Iboats had by far the best price when I was shopping for them. BPS wanted $140 each plus tax and shipping where Iboats had them for $89 with no tax and free shipping. I have the camo seats. I had the cheap Wallyworld camo seats like the Cabellas above and 2 hours was all I could stand in them. I can sit and fish comfortably all day in these!!


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 31, 2012)

jasper60103 said:


> I was a big guy too, over 300 lbs. when mounted these a few years ago. I'm sure they're better (and more expensive) seats out there, but these worked great for a hefty fellow...



I agree, for the money, these hold up better for the "big man" than any others.
Tim


----------



## turbotodd (Aug 31, 2012)

tnriverluver said:


> Not cheap but worth it. Tempress high back seats!!!!!! 20 year bad back sufferer here and just recently bought 4 total after trying one. By far the most comfortable seat of just about any kind I have ever been in. I'm not sure if they make a larger size for big guys but my 350 lb friend likes the ones I have. Iboats had by far the best price when I was shopping for them. BPS wanted $140 each plus tax and shipping where Iboats had them for $89 with no tax and free shipping. I have the camo seats. I had the cheap Wallyworld camo seats like the Cabellas above and 2 hours was all I could stand in them. I can sit and fish comfortably all day in these!!




x2.
I bought a pair for my War Eagle. By far the best boat seats I've ever parked my butt in. Only one complaint. The backs are a little more upright than I like. But a simple fix. A pair of washers between the mounting plate and the seat base on the front side only (only on 2 of the 4 bolts, which tilts the seat back a little). They are now perfect. War Eagle sells them in camo, with their logo on them, but they are made by Tempress. They come standard in their "tomahawk" line of boats and are optional on others. I am also a sufferer of chronic lower back pain. Have fished out of these Tempress high backs for 8-10 hours and never really had any pain; even without meds (which I refuse to take unless I'm doubled over). 

almost forgot to mention that Tempress seats are made in U.S.A.


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 1, 2012)

Bailey Boat said:


> You will not find a better seat for any size person than this one....
> https://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Camo-Angler-Big-Man-Seat/700629.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dbig%2Bman%2Bboat%2Bseats%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26x%3D13%26y%3D10&Ntt=big+man+boat+seats&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products
> 
> I've had a pair on my little boat since 03 and they have faded but are still going strong...



Dad has these in his boat and the old ones were great. I bought a pair for another boat last year and they were very hard and uncomfortable. They looked the same as the old ones but did not sit like them.


----------



## sheffsboat (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds great guys. Thanks for the advice. I tell ya what....a good fishing seat is worth its weight in gold! I can cut corners on my jon boat mod except for the seat haha. Has anyone given the high back seats at Walmart at try? The cabela's big man seat is out of stock until spring time. I do like the Tempress though and have been on that sight to check out the seats. Keep any new posts coming.....I definitely want the best seat for the lowest price.


----------



## Bailey Boat (Sep 1, 2012)

spotco2 said:


> Dad has these in his boat and the old ones were great. I bought a pair for another boat last year and they were very hard and uncomfortable. They looked the same as the old ones but did not sit like them.



Maybe I should covet the "older ones" I have!!!! I was unaware of any changes.....


----------



## tnriverluver (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes as I mentioned the camo seats from Walmart. I have one highback and it is hard as a rock with zero support. Well made but not comfortable at all. Same seat is sold at BPS and Cabelas. If just for very short use it might be OK but if you sit for very long or have to make a longer run to get to your spot, look for something else!!! Not only my back hurts in these but my butt goes nearly numb after 20 minutes. Forgot to mention the "Made in USA" part of the Tempress!!!!!!!!!!




The driver seat is the high back version


----------



## donmac (Sep 1, 2012)

turbotodd said:


> tnriverluver said:
> 
> 
> > Not cheap but worth it. Tempress high back seats!!!!!! 20 year bad back sufferer here and just recently bought 4 total after trying one. By far the most comfortable seat of just about any kind I have ever been in. I'm not sure if they make a larger size for big guys but my 350 lb friend likes the ones I have. Iboats had by far the best price when I was shopping for them. BPS wanted $140 each plus tax and shipping where Iboats had them for $89 with no tax and free shipping. I have the camo seats. I had the cheap Wallyworld camo seats like the Cabellas above and 2 hours was all I could stand in them. I can sit and fish comfortably all day in these!!
> ...



x3 and not too upright for me. I use the pin style seat mounts that are angled back ever so slightly. More comfortable than my old Ranger seats that I am using on another boat.


----------



## bcbouy (Sep 1, 2012)

tempress hiback navi for me.i'm 6' 260 # and they've been on my boat since last year and they are really comfy.those cheap plastic ones with the foam as thick as a paper towel will kill your ass in no time.now is not the time to cheap out :LOL2:


----------



## jasper60103 (Sep 1, 2012)

bcbouy said:


> tempress hiback navi for me.i'm 6' 260 # and they've been on my boat since last year and they are really comfy.those cheap plastic ones with the foam as thick as a paper towel will kill your ass in no time.now is not the time to cheap out :LOL2:



I won't argue that they're inexpensive, but I'm 6' and was over 300 lbs and they are comfortable and durable. Been on my boat for 3 years now. That said, I have nothing against buying more expensive seats, go for it.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 3, 2012)

This is on my boat, manufactured by Todd, it is comfortable and has no moving parts.....ok, it swivels.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Sep 3, 2012)

jasper60103 said:


> I was a big guy too, over 300 lbs. when mounted these a few years ago. I'm sure they're better (and more expensive) seats out there, but these worked great for a hefty fellow...




I have the bulkier cushion seats on my other boat. When I was working on my jon, I couldnt decide which to go for....because the wise seats above didnt seem they like were the same quality. I was WRONG. I bought 2 of these seats (above) and couldnt be more happier. Very comfortable....


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Sheff, just found these on Craig's list. Where are you located?
https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/3126658756.html


----------

